# DC2 - Desktop Container Computer for Docker Containers



## drmike (Jul 14, 2015)

A weird but niche interesting Kickstarter campaign for a one time run of these odd cased Minnowboard Max small form factor dual core ARMs.

Docker being all the hipster rage, someone has decided to make a docker computer setup that looks like shipping containers.  It's pretty slick from the case and relative term to physical device.

The large buy-in gets you a stack of four containers.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dickhardt/dc2-desktop-container-computer-for-docker-containe


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 14, 2015)

Based on the 


MinnowBoard: http://www.minnowboard.org/meet-minnowboard-max/

Addon Board Silverjaw Lure: http://www.tincantools.com/MinowBoard_Max_Add-ons/Silverjaw_Lure.html


----------



## clarity (Jul 14, 2015)

They are charging a hefty price for that container. It is pretty interesting though.


----------



## Hxxx (Jul 15, 2015)

drmike thanks.


----------

